# Illuminated door sills



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice bit of bling......but as stated, rather dear money.

Rob


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Those look cool. What fuse did u hook them up to in the interior? Or how did u hook them up?. I've been wanting to buy some that say cruze in them but I'm scoping out the installation process first. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Love these, but as you stated, they are way over priced and would be a good thing to get the dealer to throw in for free (if possible) when purchasing a cruze. More pics would be awesome!


----------



## kweevuss (Sep 2, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Those look cool. What fuse did u hook them up to in the interior? Or how did u hook them up?. I've been wanting to buy some that say cruze in them but I'm scoping out the installation process first.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


these hook up behind the glovebox. You unhook the factory harness install the harness extension provided. I have seen the ones that say cruze, I can't tell you how they hook up, they are cheaper and I'm sure they are a little easier to install if you know how I wire them properly. But they also are just held on with tape.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I just purchased the ones that say "Cruze" on them. You have 3 options, that is if you want them to act correctly (I.e. Come on only when the doors open and turn off with some light.) you can run the wires from the sills to the +,- prongs of the dome lamp. This will entail removal of the interior plastics around the B pillars as well as running the wire above the headline to the said done light. The next option you have is to run the positive wires of the lights to the grey wire of the connector on the BCM which is located on the passengers side foot well on the left side (basically the lower side of the center console and is very easy to get to. With this however, I'm am
still not clear as to how one would tap into the BCM. I do know for diagnostic procedures you can tap into any connector doing what is called back probing with a needle. I suppose then you can connect positive leads to this probed needle and negatives to any ground source close by. I mean of will make them come on and off but idk if this is the way that others would do it. Then you can do what I hate most, cut the factory wire and splice into it.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

And yes they do make use of tape but to be honest I have become very accustomed to just how under estimated the power of 3m tape is. I was made a "believer" if you will a few years back when I first started experimenting with it. It is the best alternative to any forms of drilling I kid you not IF done correctly. Considering factories use 3m to get emblems and molding to adhere, I gave it a chance on a cobalt I owned with LEDS on the outside of the car. 2 years of the LEDs being held on with just 3m double side HIGH grade tape in both temps ranging above 90 and below 25 degrees and with both rain and snow, not 1 led strip fell off! I can say the tape used on those are the same tape and if not you can take it off and trash it and replace it with 3mVHB tape. I guarantee they won't fall off.


----------

